# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Объединение постов, следующих друг за другом + цитата выделенного

## anton_dr

Поставил хак, объединяющий посты от одного юзера, следующие друг за другом. Так как надоели портянки по 3-5 мессаджей  :Smiley: 

Добавлено через 19 секунд
Пост будет выглядеть так

Добавлено через 49 секунд
Заметите глюки - сообщайте, как всегда  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Не к месту конечно, но зачем ставить хаки и апдейты на выходных? Сами пропадаете на два дня, в случае появления глюков приходится ждать до понедельника  :Sad:

----------


## anton_dr

Потому что в случае, если это будет делаться днем, допустим, в понедельник, это будет еще хуже.

----------


## Макcим

Почему?

----------


## anton_dr

Потому что на несколько часов форум может упасть. И если он упадет в понедельник днем, это будет намного хуже, чем недоступность его в субботу ночью.

----------


## anton_dr

> Поставил хак, объединяющий посты от одного юзера, следующие друг за другом. Так как надоели портянки по 3-5 мессаджей


Так же, помнится мне, кто-то просил добавить полезную фишку - цитата выделенного. Сделано.
Пользоваться просто - выделяете нужный текст в посте, и жмете кнопку - "Цитата выделенного".

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*anton_dr*, В дополнение к цитате выделенного, поставлен - "Ник в ответ". Пользоваться еще проще. Нажимаете на нужный ник и он автоматом вставляется в окошко редактирования сообщения.

Вставка цитат и ника производится в позицию курсора + активируется редактор быстрого ответа, если редактор был не активирован.

Единственно - на браузерах, не относящихся к ИЕ, могут отрабатываться с косяками. На ФФ 2 косяков не замечено  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Так же, помнится мне, кто-то просил добавить полезную фишку - цитата выделенного. Сделано.


здорово, только мне кажется кнопка должна быть рядом с кнопкой  цитата и того же дизайна  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

Кнопку надо рисовать  :Smiley:  А к цитате ее можно приставить. Счас попробуем  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Нет, видимо, позже  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

По моему не нужно торопиться с хаками, если нет того же для английского форума . Сейчас это выглядит ужасно  :Wink: 
(одни закорючки где спасибо и цитата выделенного)

----------


## anton_dr

Да почему нет. Надо подрихтовать только  :Smiley: 
Записал в записульки  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Одну надпись поправил. Следовательно, и другие можно. Подождем Ника, или других добровольцев, которые смогу составить табличку из не переведенного:
Фраза на русском - ее перевод

----------


## pig

Вы сказали Спасибо: = You said Thank:
Поблагодарили 0 раз(а) в 0 сообщениях = Thanked 0 time(s) in 0 post(s)

----------


## NickGolovko

Антон, 

кгхм,

а где теперь меню профиля пользователя, которое ранее вылезало при щелчке по нику?  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

А стрелочку видишь, после ника? Вот на нее и жамкать  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 59 минут*



> Вы сказали Спасибо: = You said Thank:
> Поблагодарили 0 раз(а) в 0 сообщениях = Thanked 0 time(s) in 0 post(s)


Сделал

----------


## PavelA

Thk за "цитату выделенного". Просьба была моя.  :Wink:

----------


## SuperBrat

Цитата выделенного - это то чего очень не хватало! Спасибо.

----------


## Not

> Кнопку надо рисовать


 
рисовать...???!!!
Что? давайте нарисую!

----------


## anton_dr

> Что? давайте нарисую!


Погоди пока. Возможно, придется рисовать много  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Погоди пока. Возможно, придется рисовать много


 
много? много я люблю!
У меня отьезд в отпуск отложился на недельку вот сижу дома и делать нечего. :Cry:

----------


## maXmo

*Not*, я так понял, как логотип выберут, так и дизайн под него резать начнут

----------


## RiC

Мелкий но противный глюк, наблюдается в Opera, - если сначала написать в быстром ответе какой-нибудь текст, и после чего попытаться вставить цитату, то написанный текст сначала удаляется, а после этого в уже пустое окно сообщения вставляется цитата. Если сначала вставить цитату а потом менять дописывать что-то ещё то всё работает, и дальнейшая вставка цитат работает тоже нормально.

----------


## anton_dr

Да, про такой глюк я читал. Посмотрю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

